# For everyone thats has chosen the path of adoption after infertility



## wannabmum

Just wanted to share this with all of you, rings so true for me & hope that if will bring you all the same hope :hugs:

xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9X-K8jt-dY


----------



## momofmister

Made me cry...what a lovely video!


----------



## Beckic

Me too :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jojett

WOW You have no idea what just happened when I watched this video! My life changed forever... I have stage 4 endo and thinking about adoption... DH and I both were on the fence I believe with tears in my eyes now that this is our calling...thanks aagian


----------

